

TinyArro.ws: 10 new unicode domains. Defaulting previews to ON. - thorax
http://tinyarro.ws

======
thorax
Hey guys-- thanks for all the feedback a couple of weeks ago.

We just released 10 new unicode character domains to give people some URL
shrinking variety.

In addition, we thought it was a bit silly that all the URL shrinkers didn't
default previews to "ON" for people and let them turn it off. Why should
visitors have to track down some URL trick to show them if the URL is evil
before they click on it?

Let us know what you think!

------
pclark
can you do the same thing as is.gd ? if you apply a "-" to the end of a url,
it previews it.

~~~
thorax
In addition to always previewing it unless you opt out? We could, but we were
hoping to avoid extra steps to preview things.

